

Why you should always read user comments under posts - moneytized
http://technicallyeasy.net/2012/03/why-you-should-always-read-user-comments-under-posts/

======
ColinWright
There's nothing like wading through sewage to find the occasional lost gem.
Personally, I'm increasingly finding that the ROI in reading comments is close
to zero.

